# Windows 8 will go on sale on October 26



## astroutkarsh (Jul 19, 2012)

Microsoft Corp said its new, touch-friendly Windows 8 operating system will be on sale October 26, almost exactly three years after the launch of Windows 7.

As an upgrade for users of Windows XP, Vista or 7, Windows will cost $40. That's much less than Microsoft Corp. has charged for previous operating system upgrades. People who bought a Windows 7 computer on June 2 or later can upgrade for $15. 

Source : Windows 8 will go on sale on October 26: Microsoft - Tech News - IBNLive

$40 --> 2.5 K appx. so much less...


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 26, 2012)

$40 is for those who already own windows 7, so that they will upgrade to windows 8 online, $69 for those who want to buy a hard copy of windows 8 upgrade
$250 (~13-14k) for those who want a brand new windows 8
i doubt they will sell it in India at higher rates...


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 27, 2012)

I think most of the Indian users are still having WinXP . Win8 will not be having any initial market here in india .


----------



## NeoRoxio (Jul 27, 2012)

The 15$(1.1k) upgrade form Win7 to Win8 sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 27, 2012)

^But it is for users who got their systems after June 2nd 2012.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 27, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> The 15$(1.1k) upgrade form Win7 to Win8 sounds like a sweet deal.



its not 1.1k, bu its 699 INR; for those who bought between june 2, 2012 till january 31, 2013.

rest all prices i have mentioned above.
and these prices in INR are not yet disclosed.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Jul 28, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> its not 1.1k, bu its 699 INR; for those who bought between june 2, 2012 till january 31, 2013.
> 
> rest all prices i have mentioned above.
> and these prices in INR are not yet disclosed.



WHAT? Man I was so happy about that... 
Anyway I think 2.5k is not bad at all for this OS. Definitely gonna buy it.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2012)

People trading(upgrading) their Win7 licence for a inferior OS, that too paying extra for it? 2012 !


----------



## Theodre (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully it won't be bad anyway as the window 8 CP have got some good reviews Am planning on buying a lap and i will upgrade it to windows 8 Which is according to Dell, Samsung laptops for 699/- INR Am not sure everyone can upgrade but the *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/ is open and after registering they are said to notify for the upgrade...


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 2, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> People trading(upgrading) their Win7 licence for a inferior OS, that too paying extra for it? 2012 !



Inferior? You kidding me?
It's certain that Metro Start Screen doesn't appeal to everyone but the performance improvement is worth paying for. 
I just read an article here on ThinkDigit how Win8 is a lot more secure than Win7. Calling this OS inferior is an understatement, you know.



NikiNfOuR said:


> Hopefully it won't be bad anyway as the window 8 CP have got some good reviews Am planning on buying a lap and i will upgrade it to windows 8 Which is according to Dell, Samsung laptops for 699/- INR Am not sure everyone can upgrade but the *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/ is open and after registering they are said to notify for the upgrade...



Well I would suggest you waiting for ultrabooks to roll out with Win8. It will save you the cost of the upgrade and can also perform better.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 2, 2012)

well, its more towards touchscreen interface, so people might not like the start screen..


----------



## coldhart (Aug 2, 2012)

windows 8 better for tabs & smartphones but i can't imagine windows without start orb & ui is also very different from previous iterations


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 2, 2012)

^Yeah I agree it's more inclined towards touch interface. I wanted to say that the Metro is not THAT bad while using a mouse+kb that you should drop the whole OS for it. It just needs a little time to get used to. Trust me, I found it exciting to use the Metro and spent an hour decorating the start screen with apps lol.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 3, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> ^Yeah I agree it's more inclined towards touch interface. I wanted to say that the Metro is not THAT bad while using a mouse+kb that you should drop the whole OS for it. It just needs a little time to get used to. Trust me, I found it exciting to use the Metro and spent an hour decorating the start screen with apps lol.



Compromise ? On openness of the system, forced tablet interface. For you it seems like a toy that you are enjoying playing with, nothing bad with that. But for some people OS is more than that.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 3, 2012)

I am baffled. You are saying Win7 is better but Win8 is just Win7 with apps functionality and some UI changes. I would like to know what you can do professional-related on Win7 that you can't on Win8. It's a very wrong notion that people are carrying that Win8 reduces the level of functionality that Win7 provided. 
If you hate Metro, then stay away from Metro Apps, stick with the legacy apps. And maneuvering the start menu with a mouse is not a PITA. I used it on a lappy, it seemed tough at first but I learnt the gestures and it became easier. 
And yes, I'm using only Metro as a toy, but I'm using the whole Win8 as an OS, as it is meant to be.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 3, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> I am baffled. You are saying Win7 is better but Win8 is just Win7 with apps functionality and some UI changes. I would like to know what you can do professional-related on Win7 that you can't on Win8. It's a very wrong notion that people are carrying that Win8 reduces the level of functionality that Win7 provided.
> If you hate Metro, then stay away from Metro Apps, stick with the legacy apps. And maneuvering the start menu with a mouse is not a PITA. I used it on a lappy, it seemed tough at first but I learnt the gestures and it became easier.
> And yes, I'm using only Metro as a toy, but I'm using the whole Win8 as an OS, as it is meant to be.



I wont repeat everything that is being discussed in other similar thread. And I don't hate metro, I think metro is currently the best way to use a touch device (even developed one metro app for phone), but desktop is a different story.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't see why anyone would feel compelled to upgrade to Windows 8 when most of the improvements need a touch-based interface for optimum usage.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

$40 is for a digital one time upgrade. Do you guys think it is worth the money spent on?


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 3, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> I wont repeat everything that is being discussed in other similar thread. And I don't hate metro, I think metro is currently the best way to use a touch device (even developed one metro app for phone), but desktop is a different story.


Agree. We'll see after Oct 26 if this whole Metro _funda_ manages to sustain their reputation.



d6bmg said:


> $40 is for a digital one time upgrade. Do you guys think it is worth the money spent on?


Well I don't know if this logic works or not but I think successive upgrade is generally cheaper than 'skipping' upgrade. Like it's cheaper to upgrade W7 to W8  than XP to 8, so if you plan to stick with Win8 it will cost less to upgrade to W9.
Again I'm telling I'm not sure about this, just a hunch.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 3, 2012)

Better stay with Windows 7. SP2 will come soon. 

Not that I use windows anyway.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

Win 8 leaked on torrents already.
Sorry won't post source. Google urself


----------



## suvajit (Aug 3, 2012)

just bought a new laptop with windows 7.......nice to see the upgrade offer for just Rs699......is windows 8 worth upgrading or better to stay with windows 7?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 3, 2012)

You can still use windows consumer 8 preview to know if its a worthy upgrade. Definitely using it on touch device is fun but on desktop, when I was trying it out, I constantly felt that I should have touch monitor.. else there is no fun !


----------



## coldhart (Aug 4, 2012)

RTm version leaked yesterday


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

Is windows 8 good for desktops too?I mean if you dont  have a tough screen?


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^^ I guess you mean "touchscreen". Well yeah, for non-touchscreens, mouse and keyboard does the job.

And well about the prices, Microsoft's OS life is on stake with this OS, so if they dont put it in quite affordable range, their market would surely get in question. Thats why they are playing it easily so that they can maintain their reputation. Also, since they will be rolling out win 8 for all 3 devices, viz mobile, tablet and laptop, they can surely get enough profit by lowering the price and maintaining single platform for all.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 23, 2012)

Is this $40 upgrade offer available to those who are using the "unpaid" version of windows currently?


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2012)

windows 8 has any other changes from windows 7, other than the stupid touchscreen interface ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 23, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-2.html

please continue here.


----------

